# Poodle fading gene



## hayleyw

I have a five month old pup Sonny who's toy poodle dad has went a grey/brown colour due to fading gene. I was wondering if anyone knew whether this meant it would definitely pass down to Sonny or if there's a chance he will not change colour as his mum is a spaniel. Can anyone please shed some light on this? He has stayed the same shade of brown and has about 3 strands of grey hair on his tail which he has had since we got him. 
PS. I love him no matter what colour he is, just curious


----------



## Marzi

Sonny is scrummy.
Coat genetic are pretty complex I think. And I don't know enough about it to make predictions. But I love the faded look 
Hopefully Lottierachel will be along to share her experience (and hopefully pictures) of the beautiful Tilly.


----------



## Nanci

Oh my mercy . . . he is adorable!!


----------



## dmgalley

This is a good site to help understand poodle colors. I find most cockapoos fade especially the reds ands browns. http://www.stunninglyss.com/explaining-poodle-colors.html


----------



## sugerlump

just checking if i can get into here .i was haveing trouble ,,thank you


----------



## Lottierachel

Sonny looks lovely!

My Tilly's dad was a faded chocolate poodle and she too has faded.

This little comparison shows Tilly in february last year (13 months old) and in exactly the same spot in February this year (2 yrs and 1 month old) - She looks like a different dog! I always thought I would be disappointed if she faded, but when I look at this picture, I really do prefer her as she is now!

She had a few white hairs down her back from around 9 or 10 months old, but started getting a LOT lighter around 14 or 15 months old xx


----------



## hayleyw

Tilly is gorgeous!!!! I love her light colouring! So glad you've posted that picture, thank you.. Always think it would be a great shock but I suppose not if the change is gradual. I wouldn't mind Sonny looking like her when she is older


----------



## Lottierachel

It did all happen quite quickly over about 3 or 4 months, but there was never any shock as i spend every day with her!

If you have a look on this thread, I put loads of photos on from when she was an 8 week old puppy, through her first and second years - you can see she stayed dark for most of her first year and then started lightening up.

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=61417&highlight=fading

Her ears have always stayed dark and I love her ginger moustache! xx


----------



## erinafare

Boycie is also fading but not as fast as Lottie.
His mother a chocolate working spaniel his dad a chocolate poodle.
Here are photos of him at about 11 months and one of him taken recently laying down. It is more pronounced in daylight. He looks as if he is covered in powder.
It started with white hairs.
His dad


----------



## erinafare

Boycie at 11 months


----------



## erinafare

Recent photo 17 months.
How do you get all your photos in one post.
Tapatalk has suddenly not letting me post x


----------



## erinafare

Anothepicture x


----------



## dmgalley

Here is willow 2013 to 2014. She stayed red up til about a year. Then she started getting white hairs down her back. She is now a pretty apricot with red ears and every winter her nose turns brown.


----------



## Marnia310

Omg - she's beautiful!


----------

